

Why iOS5 Affects Battery Performance - semilshah
http://semilshah.wordpress.com/2011/10/23/why-ios5-is-affects-battery-performance/

======
samstave
I only recently upgraded to iOS5 and while some things are fantastic - the
wireless/connectivity stability is farked up.

I can no longer email pics over 3G - my outbox just sits there, preventing any
new mail from being downloaded.

I constantly lose connection on wifi - even so much as my home network doesnt
even show up in the listing any longer, and I have to airplane mode it a few
times to get it to refresh properly.

I am constantly timing out on connecting to the iTunes app store - even on
home wifi.

I cant upload images to IMGUR via the phone, it loses connection about 30%
every time.

I've noticed that people say "You're breaking up" a LOT more whenever I am
talking on the phone....

~~~
semilshah
Hi there. What device model are you on currently?

~~~
samstave
4.

